

Voice Activated - tomcreighton
http://tomcreighton.com/2011/10/voice-activated/

======
AshFurrow
37signals reference in the article notwithstanding, they're right. When you
stop treating every opportunity to interact with your users as an opportunity
to interact with your users, what are writing?

